# Destroyter of Worlds ( Chaos recruitment thread!)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

EDIT: Fuck me I spelt destroyer wrong.

This is going to be quite possibly the largest RP that has ever graced Heresy! 

There are going to be 3 factions, a thread and a GM for each!

Imperium: Dessel Ordo
Chaos: Noisemarine (me)
Xenos: Vaz 

This is the chaos recruitment thread, all of the threads will merge for one final battle royale at the end, the story is still in production, but be assured that this will be great!

Remember this is the Chaos recruitment thread we are looking for 10+ applicants for each thread. Just enter your character as follows under this format. (You can choose to be a blood pact, a traitor guard, or a cultist.)

Name: Azdrubael, Herald of Doom

Legion: Belongs to none in particular, though he originated from the Emperor's Children, but is the everchosen of Chaos and they are all united under his banner and seek to destroy the Imperium.

Equiptment: Obsidian daemon armour each piece posessed by a different daemon (all from the variuos gods), Daemon sword; Galzarmak. He is also equiped with the daemon posessed bolter called Baazaercon, and is unparalled in Tactics, swordplay, and every other feasible type of weapon.

Appearance: Obsidian power armour massive the earth around him rejects his corrupted pressence and it dies wherever he goes leaving a corrupted path of destruction, shock of long white hair, and a long tongue, (he is actually a daemon prince, he kept his appearance because its beauty and perfection was unparalled, his eyes are a deep well of darkness.

Personality: Cold and sadistic, and loathes everyone but himself and the gods and his beloved primarch, though he is only surpassed as an orator by Lorgar, and his charisma built him a massive following of billions.

Background: Has been alive for over 10,000 years and served as commander for the 1st company of the emperor's children after the departure of Eidolon and Lucius, and was Fulgrim's best advisor. He set out with his company and forged a bloody path of destruction, where his ever growing army took a daemon world and sacrificed untold amounts of humans, xenos, cultists, and artifacts from all races, there he ascended and gained the favor of all the gods, Slaanesh is still his patron, but he is adored by all the gods like a son, a most unusual thing.

Your doesnt have to be as detailed as mine but I would like you to fill in all of the categories.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think I'll pass, I'm only going to do 1-2 RP threads at a time from now on


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> I think I'll pass, I'm only going to do 1-2 RP threads at a time from now on


then why post? 

Besides spamming to increase you post amount...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I actually forgot to say that it was a good idea and I wasn't going to join. Sorry, I forgot to write that.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

since we're lookin for big #'s, maybe one of your others will be finished by the time we start these up...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Name: Taz.
Race: Chaos Squat Cultist Leader.
Equipment: Rusty blade, laspistol, frag grenades
Appearance: Clad in old, musty robes, with pasty, blue-tinged skin and a tentacle sprouting from left shoulder, and left eye is replaced with bionic lense.
Background: Was serving the Tallarn 70th as an engineer when the destruction of the Squat homeworlds occurred. Is now quite insane with guilt, believing that he should have been there to defend the homeworlds. In desperation, he turned to Tzeentch, believing that the Chaos God would somehow reverse time. He has developed a small following of surviving Squats who believe as he does that Tzeentch holds the key to the return of the homeworlds. Tzeentch seems to favour Taz, gifting him with a mutated tentacle.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Also I have to add your character wont be as powerful as mine seeing as I am leader of the whole entire big massive warband  and also dont forget to spread some of the love to chaos and Xenos also.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Name: Jyn Deylour, Pirate of Slaanesh

Legion: None, he used to run a small band of pirates loyal to slaanesh, he now works for artifacts and doenst care of anything else.

Equipment: Daemon sword of slaanesh possesed by a powerful daemon who hates his imprisoment bestowed by slaanesh. He earned the imprisonment for double crossing slaanesh with khorne because of his bloodlust, he has now been forced into a sword sapping all of his power so he cant escape & Terminator armour possesed by a daemon of the soulforge, keeping it from needing a power supply and making it twice as effective as the average terminator armor, all of his equipment have been stolen.

Appearance: Bald with a large scar running from eyebrow to chin. his eyes a black and usually squinted so that you cant notice if they're open or not. He has purple cloth wrapped around him with slaanesh's symbol printed on it. Has clawed hands and a horn protuding from his shoulder.

Personality: Very loyal to slaanesh. Disturbingly honest and bad at lying. Greedy, down to earth, un graceful and perverted. He is exceedingly brilliant but doesnt care about knowledge and therefore is known by most to be dumb. Surprisingly he prefers sneaking around and stealing than taking things by force but will do so if it is the only way to get what he wants.

Background: Once Deylour was a sergeant in the emperors children, he has been living as a pirate ever since doing whatever he can to gain powers and powerful armour, as long as it is slaaneshi. Thus earning him his name suffix. In one of his raids onto a daemon world there was a trap surrounding what he thought to be a slaanesh blade, which turned out to be the changeling. He is now partially possesed by a tzeentch daemon which tries its best to cause mischief, for instance when Deylour is sneaking the un-named daemon would try its best to make him scream, therefore when deylour sneaks he gags himself with his purple cloth. Deylor has been known to desert his own crew to get what he wants. Deylour's current lietenant is called Zachery Fen. He is a drug addicted ex-apocathary who traded was once of the highest honours in the ultramarines, he then tested his drugs on hiself and got addicted. He then slowly lost any loyalty to the emperor and cried out to slaanes, who was delighted and granted him the power and knowledge he wished for. The rest of Deylour's troops are just as depraved and all extremly loyal to tzeentch, whomever Deylour suspects to be unloyal he will kill them without hesitation. Deylour gives whatever he does not want to Zachery who then distrutes all of the loot with the troops.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

new to roleplaying but i'll give it a shot.

Name: Barthalus Forsbrod 
renegade space marine scout.
Equipment: sniper rifle, combat knife, bolt pistol, scout armor. camo cloak. frag and krak grenades. 
Appearance: Small for a space marine. He still wears his crimson fist armor, however his armor is covered in dark runes and and fetishes. He still wears his hair in the style of a scout.
Personality: barthalus is quiet, calm and known to be headstrong. He has an overwhelming overconfidence due largely to the abuse of combat stimulants which he claims enhance his vision. 
Background: Barthalus was a crimson fist scout. He is known for his skill as a marksman and master of stealth. Barthalus could not take the zealous life of a space marine. The Indoctrination process was lost on Barthalus as his greed from his former life. His lust for money and power lead him to desert the Crimson Fists. He has spent years honing the art of assassination and is often hired by cultists to assassinate Imperial governors. The lord of pleasure is his patron. The money he earns is quickly spent on Combat Drugs and mind altering hallucinogenics.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

surreal-mind said:


> Name: Jyn Deylour, Pirate of Slaanesh
> 
> Legion: None, he used to run a small band of pirates loyal to slaanesh, he now works for artifacts and doenst care of anything else.
> 
> ...


I pointed out that there would be no daemon armour or weapons for other RPers, this is not an attempt at making me a god compared to you, but an attempt to make it fair to other RPers, I for instance have it because I am the 'Abaddon' of this thread, meaning I am the leader of the warband therefore meaning you wont be as powerful as me.

Sorry if you're unhappy with this but I have to do this, we cant all be 'gods' only the GM's will be considered 'gods' just clearing that up for ya. Other than that it is a great character, power weapons will be allowed.

Also the Imperium has a dreadnaught, so Chaos and Xenos are also allowed to have one RPer encased inside of one. (PM me about it).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Instead of Deamon Weapons now being banned maybe having it of a lower power (Lesser Daemon, as compared to Greater Daemons) is a more suitable compromise. The character and conversations a daemon weapon/artefact has increases the sense of strength each one has. After all, Power Weapons on the whole are relatively common, but eachone is different.

After all, a Space Marine Grand Master is going to have a more powerful, more ornate weapon than a Guard Officer recently promoted, although in game terms, they have the same effect.

Chaos,to some degree or another infests evertyhign with daemons, right down to the rivets on their vessels. There champions are likely to carry such things, and as they increase in power and ability, so does it attract ever stronger daemons or the daemons themselves grow in power as they get more noticeable in their gods vision.

Just my take on it, of course it's your discretion. Still, After all, you don't want a Marine with a new paintcoat.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

alright Vaz, we can have lower powered daemon weapons, but no greater daemon infested weapons (except mine)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres my revised char, because I just relised that I already have a char called Taz, and I want to elaborate on my followers.
Name: Baraz
Race: Chaos Squat Cultist Leader.
Equipment: Old power blade, laspistol, frag grenades
Appearance: Clad in old, musty robes, with pasty, blue-tinged skin and a tentacle sprouting from left shoulder, and left eye is replaced with bionic lense.
Background: Was serving the Tallarn 70th as an engineer when the destruction of the Squat homeworlds occurred. Is now quite insane with guilt, believing that he should have been there to defend the homeworlds. In desperation, he turned to Tzeentch, believing that the Chaos God would somehow reverse time. He has developed a small following of surviving Squats who believe as he does that Tzeentch holds the key to the return of the homeworlds. Tzeentch seems to favour Baraz, gifting him with a mutated tentacle, but has yet to develop psychic powers.
Followers: 6 Squat Cultists with blades and laspistols, one Cultist with modified heavy bolter, one looted chimera with multi-laser and heavy flamer.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: does it have to follow Slaanesh?)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: oh nevermind lol)


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

ahk sorry, i changed so that my termy armour has only a daemon that supplies power and a lesser daemon in my sword and added fluff to describe why his equipment is bad


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Name: Balthazar

Equipment: Daemon Claw, Plasma Pistol, Jetpack, Meltabombs

Appearance: Pitch black power armour with darkened silver trim, several
icons of the chaos gods, a large Lighting claw attached to his
arm that was masterly crafted on one of the daemon worlds
with jagged edges to tear flesh, one eye that has been ripped
out and replaced by a bionic one.

Personality: He tends to hate all living things unless they can be beneficial
for him, even then once they are useless they are immediately
destroyed, he cares only for power.

Background: Little is known of Balthatzar, for those that do know something
about him are quickly dealt with, although there are rumors that
he holds a large fleet of battleships and transport ships ready to
fight when he calls upon them, and that it would take a large
fee or the promise of immortality to sway this man into your
service, and if you were not loyal to your word then there would
be much suffering.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

what do people think of my char? it's my first time recruiting for something


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Your character is good, just have to describe that your claw would be infested with a lesser daemon, and take out the part with the fleet.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

here's my revised char noisemarine i hope it meets your standards :grin:

Name: Balthazar

Equipment: Daemon Claw, Plasma Pistol, Jetpack, Meltabombs

Appearance: Pitch black power armour with darkened silver trim, several
icons of the chaos gods, a large Lighting claw attached to his
arm that was masterly crafted on one of the daemon worlds
with jagged edges to tear flesh and infested with a powerful lesser Daemon, one eye that has been ripped out and replaced by a bionic one.

Personality: He tends to hate all living things unless they can be beneficial
for him, even then once they are useless they are immediately
destroyed, he cares only for power.

Background: Little is known of Balthazar, for those that do know something
about him are quickly dealt with, although it is known that it would take a large fee or the promise of immortality to sway this man into your
service, and if you were not loyal to your word then there would
be much suffering.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

This is only my second time doing an RP thread, so please bear with me if any of this presents a problem.

Name: Moros, the bringer of plague

Appearance: Moros is slightly taller than most marines and has fairly dark skin. Moros also has medium length curly hair and a mustache and goatee, creating a striking and charismatic appearance that belies his darker nature. He wears ornate black armor with trim that glows an infernal green. Although he is a devotee of nurgle, he learned some secrets of the rubric of ahriman and used them to contain the corruption of nurgle. Thus, he has normal body proportions and does not physically appear to be rotting, although he is as inured to pain as any plague marine. The corruption has been concentrated into his right arm, which subsequently mutated into a large daemonic talon. As this proved unwieldy in ranged combat, he bound the warp essences of several lesser daemons to allow for manipulation of the raw warp energy infesting his body. This means that he can manifest this daemonic hand whenever he feels it would be useful, and at other times he can restore himself to a normal body. 

Personality: Moros is cunning and silent, but can speak persuasively and charismatically. Many champions of chaos eagerly agreed to a bargain with Moros realizing too late the price they would have to pay for Nurgle's benediction. He brings plague and doom upon every world he visits and is an unrelenting force of nature, bringing the doom of decay upon all around him. He is cold, calculating, and ruthless.

Equipment: Power armor, bolter, force scythe. He can also use his mutated arm in close combat. Aside from these he has formidable psychic powers that have been augmented by Nurgle's patronage.

Background: Moros was once a member of the death guard, actually a surviving loyalist. But after continuing to thanklessly serve the Imperium he again came face to face with his corrupted brothers. This time, he had been embittered by the Imperium and had begun to feel a desire of self-preservation. The immortality Nurgle offered swayed him to chaos and he quickly became one of Nurgle's most devout champions. However, he nonetheless feared the corruption Nurgle was wreaking upon his body and so he consulted some of the sorcerors of the Thousand Sons. With a rudimentary form of Ahriman's rubric, combined with his own nurglesque psychic powers, he was able to contain the corruption in his body. In a similar manner to Ahriman, he has used his own form of this spell to turn champions of chaos into plague automatons that are wholly beholden to his desires. He always travels with a small retinue of these warriors.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Nurgle + Tzeentch? ok...

Otherwise he's a good character, I'd try to tone it down on psycic powers though, unless you want psycic without close combat ability, your choice.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll tone it down but nothing says that nurgle doesn't have psykers, I was just trying to give an explanation for him to have a bodyguard of plagues I thought it would be cool, like he turns people into plague marines who have to serve him...
I can drop the whole mutated talon bit though.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I know I like all of the characters, but sometimes they have to be toned down to be fair to the weak Imperium, and Xenos :biggrin:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> I know I like all of the characters, but sometimes they have to be toned down to be fair to the weak Imperium, and Xenos :biggrin:


Oh I agree absolutely. :laugh:
Here's the new version:

Name: Moros the lifeblighter

Appearance: Moros is slightly taller than most marines and has fairly dark skin. Moros also has medium length curly hair and a mustache and goatee, creating a striking and charismatic appearance that belies his darker nature. He wears ornate black armor with trim that glows an infernal green. Moros is perhaps most unique among the servants of Nurgle, however, because he has somehow found a way to limit the physical affects of Nurgle's 'gifts' while retaining the benefits. As such he has all the physical resilience and none of the grotesque mutations that are common in the plague marines, but nonetheless exudes an aura of death, decay, and malicious intent that impairs lesser warriors in the same way as the foul stench and appearance of the plague marines.

Personality: Moros is cunning and silent, but can speak persuasively and charismatically. Many champions of chaos eagerly agreed to a bargain with Moros realizing too late the price they would have to pay for Nurgle's benediction. He cares not for the champions of chaos who he serves as need and payment dictate, for all shall decay in the end. Beneath his charismatic exterior he is ruthless and calculating, always seeking to spread the plagues of Nurgle across the galaxy.

Equipment: Power armor, bolter, force scythe "Blightbringer" that has been imbued with the essence of several plaguebringers. The patronage of Nurgle has also included psychic abilities to further spread the plague and protect his champion.

Background: Moros was once a member of the death guard, actually a surviving loyalist. But after continuing to thanklessly serve the Imperium he again came face to face with his corrupted brothers. This time, he had been embittered by the Imperium and had begun to feel a desire of self-preservation. The immortality Nurgle offered swayed him to chaos and he quickly became one of Nurgle's most devout champions. Despite the favour of Nurgle, he has failed to become so horrifically mutated as others of Nurgle's chosen. Some speculate that the same spells that created the rubric marines of the Thousand Sons aided in this, but none know for certain. Currently, Moros leads a group of plague marines for hire, asking for artefacts of psychic force (this is how he obtained his scythe) and tomes of daemonic lore. Many of the champions whom Moros have served have subsequently vanished, along with their warbands. None can say for certain what has happened to them, but with each concluded 'contract' the forces of Moros swell in size.

This is better?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Alright every1 forget the toning down, we are now all uber champions of chaos, and I am the warmaster more powerful than all of you, forget what I told you about making your characters weaker, lets get going! (cultists and sorcerers can summon daemons). You also now have your own troops, congrats lets get our characters updated so we can start ASAP!

Regards Noise


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

alright im joining, here's my character.

Name: Black Apostle Vilhelm

Appearance and weapons: The Black Apostle was once one of the highest chaplains within the Word Bearers Legion and had had command of the second largest force, behind Kor Phaeron himself, and he was the most zealous. He was unusually massive for a space marine, let alone a word bearer, and had to have special artificer armor made for him. he stands as tall as a dreadnought, and although he does not wear terminator armor, he is as wide as if he does. his armor is the color of bone and around his waste hangs the Book of Lorgar and numeorus skulls. his left shouldergaurd is molded to form a snarling daemon face while the right is that of a skull. upon his back he has two great black wings and the only weapon he carries is his accursed crozius, blessed by Lorgar himself. he wears no helm when in battle, lest it is in space or other harsh conditions, and a black cloak covers the front of his armor and a hood hides his face. he is surrounded by a black fire when in battle that immolates his foes and he is able to call upon numberless hordes of daemons in an instant and bend them to his will. not only this but he is on the verge of becoming a daemon prince and so his strength, toughness, armor and stamina have all been increased tenfold.

Personality: he is extremely cunning and has a mind like a razor. he is also very very charismatic and is able to win people over to his cause without lifting a finger. not only this but he makes his followers believe as if he cares about their wellbeing so that he can get the most out of them, he is a master manipulator. only the marines that he has fought beside since the great crusade does he treat kindly.

wargear: accursed crozius, master crafted powerarmor that the four chaos gods have each imbued with their own daemon, daemonic wings, daemonic strength, daemonic aura, and daemonic stature.

backround: Vilhelm was one of the few marines in the word bearers that had known lorgar before the coming of the emperor and he was perhaps the most zealous and fanatical of his followers. once elevated to space marine he was immediately given squad command due to his powerful charisma and flawless leadership. once it was realized how gifted he was in oratory he was then elevated to chaplain, which he saw as a great blessing, it was during this time that he realized his true gift for manipulation and strategy. 

when the word bearers had been reprimanded by the emperor he was one of the few who raged against lorgar's self-pity and he was soon locked up for his constant calling of lorgar to grow a backbone. he was the only chaplain of normal rank to have also attained the rank of captain and when he was imprisoned his company gathered its arms and threatened to break him out if he was not set free. it was here that kor phaeron came to quell this problem. he entered Vilhelm's cell and closed the door behind him, not coming out for hours. when the two of them emerged Vilhelm looked as if he had been sobbing and that he had been told something that was absolutely soulshattering in its intensity. he told his men to gather in their chambers and that he had something of great import to tell them. the next time he or his company was seen they were slaughtering the Salamanders in the dropsite massacre and he was the one who killed their first captain. 

he participated in the assault on terra after his legion's retreat to the eye, he and his company were sent out by lorgar to spread the Word. they had taken a tiny fortress world called Tytus and since then have spread their sphere of influence into a tiny empire of chaos spanning three systems and thirty some odd planets, not only this but those systems' guard regiments and populace were turned without him even having to lift a finger.

that good?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

haha guess you're our dread (technically, you see every side gets one dreadnaught, or you can be my second in command) also I have to add, its a good character, but my only criticism is the numberless horde of daemons, lets max out at twenty (more when you're with other psykers).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well this numberess horde is more like the army of each faction - considering the scale of it, it can be written into background.

I have a chapter master. It's not often that such a warrior goes to battle without his chapter behind him. Hell, I'm writing it as though my character is going into battle with his council of war (read the Homebrews for info), but due to the rule I've written in the council, it his right alone to challenge enemy monsters, and is an absolute beast of a unit. I cant see a Daemon Prince going to war without his Chosen/Possessed after all.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Name: Moros, blighter of life

Appearance: Moros dwarfs his fellow chaos marines and the servants of the false god in height and width. He has fairly dark skin. He also has medium length curly hair and a mustache and goatee, creating a striking and charismatic appearance that belies his darker nature. Moros is held in high esteem by other devotees of Nurgle, some of whom desperately seek his knowledge. So too do the sorcerors of the Thousand Sons seek his knowledge, but always in vain for Moros is cunning. Alone among Nurgle's servants, he has somehow found a way to limit the physical affects of Nurgle's 'gifts' while retaining the benefits. As such he has all the physical resilience and none of the grotesque mutations that are common in the plague marines. His daemon armor is as black as the night, but a sickly green glow emanates from within the armor and creates an aura of death and decay that can incapacitate most warriors. An ethereal green cloak that is constantly billowing about from an unseen wind, even in the calm of space, flies from his shoulders. At times this cloak assumes the shape of spectral wings that propel Moros with great speed. This cloak also has protective properties beyond the daemonic aura shining around Moros and can deflect the blasts of a lascannon back on their source, or even absorb the energy of lesser blows entirely and convert it to raw psychic power for Moros.

Personality: Moros is cunning and silent, but can speak persuasively and charismatically. Many champions of chaos eagerly agreed to a bargain with Moros realizing too late the price they would have to pay for Nurgle's benediction. He cares not for the champions of chaos who he serves as need and payment dictate, for all shall decay in the end. Beneath his charismatic exterior he is ruthless and calculating, always seeking to spread the plagues of Nurgle across the galaxy.

Equipment: Daemon Armor infused with the power of Nurgle, bolter "entropus" that fires 'blight bolts' (blight bolts are bolts of corruptive force made manifest by Moros psychic might. They explode within the victim's body into a potent array of toxins and diseases that can rot a body from the inside out into insubstantial dust within minutes, or slowly corrupt them to become a plague zombie of Nurgle), force scythe "Blightcaller" that has been imbued with the essence a great unclean one. Moros is also the holder of the librarium horrifica and an empty eldar spirit stone. He stores extra life energy in the spirit stone, that he might regenerate his wounds or reshape his body at will even during the strain of battle. The librarium horrifica is a tome of the lore of Nurgle, containing knowledge of all the poxes, toxins, poisons, diseases, and rots of the galaxy. With this source of knowledge, and the blessing of Nurgle, Moros wields mighty sorcerous powers over life, death, and decay in addition to more mundane skills of speed and shielding.

Background: Moros was once a member of the death guard, actually a surviving loyalist. But after continuing to thanklessly serve the Imperium he again came face to face with his corrupted brothers. This time, he had been embittered by the Imperium and had begun to feel a desire of self-preservation. The immortality Nurgle offered swayed him to chaos and he quickly became one of Nurgle's most devout champions. Despite the favour of Nurgle, he has failed to become so horrifically mutated as others of Nurgle's chosen. Some speculate that the same spells that created the rubric marines of the Thousand Sons aided in this, but in truth he prevents his physical degneration by absorbing the life force of all who stand before him, extending his already unnaturally long life and preventing the aging or degeneration of his body. In addition to this, he can reshape his body and regenerate limbs if he gathers enough energy. Currently, Moros leads a group of plague marines for hire, asking for artefacts of psychic force (this is how he obtained his scythe) and tomes of daemonic lore. Many of the champions whom Moros have served have subsequently vanished, along with their warbands. None can say for certain what has happened to them, but with each concluded 'contract' the forces of Moros swell in size. In battle Moros trusts his plague guards, who serve him unthinkingly and unquestioningly. Despite this significant, he holds over 1000 plaguebringers in bondage to protect himself, and can summon forth numberless hordes of Nurglings. Those who he takes prisoner should fear most of all, for he siphons their to fill his own. Although none can truly say what goal he currently has, it is whispered that somehow a puny mortal has garnered the interest of Moros for an unfathomable purpose, and that Moros is seeking him relentlessly. 

There, he's stronger now.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im good with only twenty daemons, usually four is enough to kill most people, and being second in command.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

joined xenos


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

dont know if you would allow an Archon, but technically they do worship Slaanesh, but thats up to yall ^^


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Icedrake25 said:


> dont know if you would allow an Archon, but technically they do worship Slaanesh, but thats up to yall ^^


It should be fine, we have to see what everyone else says about it (other GMs and ppl whos input I actually listen to) You may have to be xenos though, dark eldar pirate raiders would probably work if that happens.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

so here is a list of everyone who has signed up so far, and their race and "class"

Imperium:
Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
Col. Schafer: IG (commisair)
Vaz: SM (chapter master)
IamI1966: IG (sniper)
Necrosis: SoB (Seraphim)
Ordo Xeno Commander: SM (Dreadnaught)
Asmodai: IG (Captain)
Chrisman 007: IG (Captain)
total: 8

Chaos:
NoiseMarine: CSM (Warlord)
Discy: Chaos (Cultist)
surreal-mind: CSM (lord)
willofdeath: Renegade SM (sniper)
That_Guy: CSM (Rapyor Sergent)
killmaimbyrn: CSM (Nurgle Sorcerer)
BlackApostleVilhelm: CSM (Word Bearers fallen Chaplain)
Icedrake25: DE (Archon)
Alexander Darkblade: CSM (Lord)
Exitus_10: CSM (chosen)
total: 9

Xenos:
solitaire: Eldar (Farseer)
Flerden: Ork (ork...)
thomas2: Tau (XV8)
That_Guy: Eldar (Ranger) (second character...)
Shogun_Nate: Ork (Warboss)
Ste: Eldar (Ranger)
Lord Kronus: Ork (Kommando)
Mutants_Ho!: Ork (Meganob)
total: 8

and yea, I have no problem with an archon working with chaos... it does make sense after all.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Race-Chaos Space marine
class-Chaos Lord
Name-Alexander Darkblade
weapons-plasma pistol, Powersword (sheathed until CQC) and daemon sword (Selkis)
Appearance-Alexander NEVER EVER takes of his armor which is all black save for the trim of silver and the shoulder plates of purple.
Personallity-Alex can be extremely cruel but to befreind him and to know him is to know someone who not only is evil and power hungry, but someoen who cares for the lives of his freinds. 
Age-he looks to be about 20-25 but his actual age is unkown.
Background-Unknown
homeworld-Caliban
He likes to work solely with his own men but, if payed enough, will work for other CSM
Legion-Blades of Death


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Name:Arkhor the Blessed, Chosen in the First Host of Lord Erebus.
Legion: A powerful Word Bearer
Age:11000 years in mortal realms, 6438 in Warp years.
Equipment: Powerfist named Fist of Khorne, Stormbolter, Blood-drinker powersword and of course ornate and ancient Lorgar blessed artificer Power Armour. Book of the Sacred Epistles of Lorgar. Sigils of the Chaos powers are daubed across his armour and equipment.
Personality:Loves all who are chaos devoted, make frequent and fervent speeches full of passion and rhetoric. He in fact started the chant "Emperor Bad, Chaos Good." in one of Lorgars conventions. Always there to help those out in lack of faith by putting a ceramite encased boot up their ass and of course Death to the False Emperor!
Appearence: Bald, with aquiline features of the Primarch of the Word Bearers, smooth face unmarred by the warp, has sharp yellow glowing marbles for eyes, his head is tattoed in glowing scripts which changed and writhed the many words of Lorgar. Loves to talk BTW. Any issues he is the man to come to, he was an ex-Confessor for the legion in the olden times.
Background: For a long time he served Lorgar, but suddenly he got a calling, he was visited by daemons who bade him to go forth and join a band of warriors who will burn everything in their path, and so he did and here he is. HI!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dessel I might mention for everyone who didnt catch it Darkblade and Exitus are included in the list of registered members.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

So what am I to do? Read the Curses of Nechramarch until the war starts? Or should I delve into the Dooming of Battles in the Scrolls of Erebus and attack someone?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wait. There isn't an action thread as yet.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

As you wish.
T.I isnt bad btw, but tupac is wayy better


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

T.I's alivethough, so there's new stuff coming out all the time.

Stil, it's nice someone recognises it. I'm being a spud and listening to Live Your Life over and over.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vaz said:


> T.I's alivethough, so there's new stuff coming out all the time.
> 
> Stil, it's nice someone recognises it. I'm being a spud and listening to Live Your Life over and over.


ooooh low shot man, but pacs still got stuff comin out. Live your life is pretty good aye, I met Rihanna when she came to NZ goddam she is hot but that forehead is a distraction.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

[edit, i left some things that didnt add up]

Name: Jyn Deylour, Pirate of Slaanesh

Legion: Once in the emperors children, now runs a band of pirates about 500 men strong with 175 vehicles

Equipment: Daemon sword of slaanesh possesed by a powerful daemon who hates his imprisoment bestowed by slaanesh. He earned the imprisonment for double crossing slaanesh with khorne because of his bloodlust, he has now been forced into a sword sapping all of his power so he cant escape & Terminator armour possesed by a daemon of the soulforge, keeping it from needing a power supply and making it twice as effective as the average terminator armor, all of his equipment have been stolen.

Appearance: Bald with a large scar running from eyebrow to chin. his eyes are black and usually squinted so that you cant notice if they're open or not. He has purple cloth wrapped around him with slaanesh's symbol printed on it. Has clawed hands and a horn protuding from his shoulder.

Personality: Very loyal to slaanesh. Disturbingly honest and bad at lying. Greedy, down to earth, un graceful and perverted. He is exceedingly brilliant but doesnt care about knowledge and therefore is known by most to be dumb. Surprisingly he prefers sneaking around and stealing than taking things by force but will do so if it is the only way to get what he wants.

Background: Once Deylour was a sergeant in the emperors children, he has been living as a pirate ever since doing whatever he can to gain powers and powerful armour, as long as it is slaaneshi. Thus earning him his name suffix. In one of his raids onto a daemon world there was a trap surrounding what he thought to be a slaanesh blade, which turned out to be the changeling. He is now partially possesed by a tzeentch daemon which tries its best to cause mischief, for instance when Deylour is sneaking the un-named daemon would try its best to make him scream, therefore when deylour sneaks he gags himself with his purple cloth. Deylor has been known to desert his own crew to get what he wants. Deylour's current lietenant is called Zachery Fen. He is a drug addicted ex-apocathary who traded was once of the highest honours in the ultramarines, he then tested his drugs on hiself and got addicted. He then slowly lost any loyalty to the emperor and cried out to slaanesh, who was delighted and granted him the power and knowledge he wished for. The rest of Deylour's troops are just as depraved and all extremly loyal to tzeentch, whomever Deylour suspects to be unloyal he will kill them without hesitation. Deylour gives whatever he does not want to Zachery who then distrutes all of the loot with the troops.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Sneaking around in terminator armor doesnt works out very well... take out the sneaking part out plz it makes no sense, or the termi armor.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you might be taking his post too literally lol. I would assume he means that he prefers stealth and subtlety to outright fighting..not sneaking around in terminator armor and stealing stuff LOL. I could be wrong though. A very funny mental picture to say the least heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> I think you might be taking his post too literally lol. I would assume he means that he prefers stealth and subtlety to outright fighting..not sneaking around in terminator armor and stealing stuff LOL. I could be wrong though. A very funny mental picture to say the least heh heh heh.
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


well that is what he said, terminators are not used for stealth, hence the reason for the heavy armor...


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

he prefers infiltrating a base over running in and fighting and its suppose to be more a comedic thought and improbabal, he is stubborn and does it anyway. i like having a few paradoxs in my characters, if it really bothers you though i can change it.

another thought i had is that he could simply go into power armour instead, chosen from his horde of loot


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Imperium:
Imperium:
Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
Vaz: SM (chapter master)
Ordo Xeno Commander: SM (Dreadnaught)
Necrosis: SoB (Seraphim)
Col. Schafer: IG (commisair)
Asmodai: IG (Captain)
Chrisman 007: IG (Captain)
IamI1966: IG (sniper)
Eugene: IG (Kasrkin)
total: 9

Chaos:
NoiseMarine: CSM (Warlord)
HeraldOfKhorne: CSM (Khorne lord)
surreal-mind: CSM (lord)
Alexander Darkblade: CSM (Lord)
BlackApostleVilhelm: CSM (Word Bearers fallen Chaplain)
killmaimbyrn: CSM (Nurgle Sorcerer)
Exitus_10: CSM (chosen)
That_Guy: CSM (Rapyor Sergent)
willofdeath: Renegade SM (sniper)
Discy: Chaos (Cultist)
total: 9

Xenos:
solitaire: Eldar (Farseer)
shas'07: Eldar (Jetbike Autarch)
Ste: Eldar (Ranger)
That_Guy: Eldar (Ranger) (second character...)
thomas2: Tau (XV8)
Shogun_Nate: Ork (Warboss)
Flerden: Ork (ork...)
Lord Kronus: Ork (Kommando)
Mutants_Ho!: Ork (Meganob)
Icedrake25: DE (Archon)
total: 10


----------



## HeraldofKhorne (Nov 18, 2008)

*Character submission*

Name: Xetvenen Asgautr

Faction: Chaos Space Marines

Classification: Khorne aligned Lord

Equipment: Ornate Berserker Power Armor (helmet less while in livable conditions) Patterned with stone Grey Primary color, bronze trim. Iconography consists of Inquisition Symbols desecrated with chaos icons worked into them. A Great chain axe infested with a lesser Daemon of Khorne. Heavily ornamented Raptor Jump Pack matching the Grey / bronze scheme. Bolt Pistol. Frag and krak grenades, and a few melta bombs.

Personality: Overly loyal to his mistress, Kristina Origa of the Brotherhood of Ash, as well as the efforts of Chaos as a whole. Rather cold and calculating for a follower of Khorne. While not nearly as bad as fanatics such as Kharn, Xetvenen does tend to get caught up in the enjoyment of slaughter for his god.

Appearance: Dirty blond hair set in a Mohawk that is left to fall over, his face bearing scarification on par with the likes of Lucius the eternal. Faded blue-green eye's look out with the gaze of a sociopath.

Background: Counted amongst the few that make up the leading ranks of the Brotherhood of Ash (on his home legions council, and general of the Brotherhoods Khorne branch. see my thread on this custom legion for more info), Xetvenen has been given direct orders by his mistress to lend his personal aid to Azdrubael to help spread the glory of Chaos. He has left his Favored weapon behind for this endeavor in a gesture to show his temporary commander his loyalty, though it is for Chaos and his mistress first and foremost.

(any touch ups or edits as needed? just let me know and I'll change it no problem)


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Mind if I sign up, never done one and Ive been following for a little while, looks like fun.

Name: Warsmith Krankor Quaseen

Faction: Iron Warriors

Classification: Warsmith

Equipment: The Arms of Antecanis: An ancient pre heresy piece of equipment infested with the soul of a lesser daemon of Khorne, all in the form of a heavily modified techmarine harness, incorporating An amplified Welding Torch (Multi Melta), 2 Servo Arms and an Amplified Plasma Cutter (Plasma Cannon).
Melta Bombs, Frag Grenades, Power Fist.

Personality: A Maniac if there ever was one, he loves nothing more than when on the battlefield to see the utmost destruction of any enemy vehicle and will set out to do nothing more than make as many explosions as possible. Prefers to work alone, and despises the "pigs" of the Imperium who employ helpers in servitors, beleiving that if you cant do it yourself, then your as good as dead.

Background: Krankor a siege specialist, was very late to turn around in the heresy unlike most of his legion, he beieived that the Emperors will would be done, but towards the end he came to his wits end, he wanted more, and the Blood God offered it to him. He ended up at Medrenngard, the fortress world of the Iron warriors. He was brought to Peturabo, as it had been foreseen that he was chosen of the gods. He was taken to the armoury by Peturabo himself, to become kitted out with the best that could be offered, once in the massive steel fortress of the armoury, Krankors eyes fell on one item, a bound techmarine harness, that revelled against its binds, Krankor moved closer and closer and as he became closer the enclosed daemon within the harness calmed, calmed by the presence of a chosen by the daemons god.
Krankor earned his name on his own though, after an venture out of the Eye of Terror, to overtake Agripinaa, an Adeptus Mechanicus Fortress World, just outside the Cadian Gate, it had been rumoured to be taking delivery of a new type of Vehicle that had not been trialed before. Peturabo, gave command to Krankor for this incursion, and not only did Krankor capture the Trial vehicles, but he also captured the ship that was carrying the vehicles, almost single handedly this was accomplished, he took control of the bridge in minutes to take control of the ship then guided it back through the Eye of Terror, using the what was left of the exsisting crew to steer the ship.



I hope this is all good

peace out:victory:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Chaos recruitment *CLOSED*

RPers can still have conversations about the game here though.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet! this is gunna be so cool 

hopefully i dont miss like 3/4ths of it xD most likly wont.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing that I've noticed, and is actually beginning to piss me off mightily, and is noticed by Dessell as well, is that there is a lack of cooperation.

At the start of the thread, it's all well and good to showcase your fighting skills against NPC's. But now we're on the 2nd nd 3rd pages for the combatant threads, the two could be on completely different worlds.

It might as well be two/three different RP's. This is nothing against the Xenos players who have done everything right, as far as I can see, and the majority of players for both sides. But there are a select few who are either blatantly ignoring what is written in the other threads, or just believing that what happens in the others has no consequence on them. 

It has a grand potential, but it's had a very shaky start indeed.


----------

